# [A]Oblivion - Azshara - Sunwell 3/6



## ov.Binya (13. April 2008)

Nachdem wir nun eine Weile in Sunwell unterwegs waren wollen wir unser Lineup erneut ergänzen und dazu suchen wir: 

1x Hunter 
2x Mage 

Neben regelmässigen Raids im Highend PVE Content (mit massiver Unterstützung der Gildenbank) bieten wir auch noch gelegentliche Bärenfarmruns nach ZA, eine nette Community und vieles mehr... 

Unser aktueller Raidprogress: 

Jede Instanz Pre 2.4: clear 
Sunwell: 3 Bosse down 

Ansprechpartner:
Binya (Mage)
Melan (Hunter)

http://oblivion.rowa-bc.de/ 

http://www.virtualgamers.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=4782


----------



## kazyv (28. April 2008)

update: schurke gesucht
gute bewerbungen anderer klassen sind natürlich auch gerne gesehen


----------



## m1Cha (29. April 2008)

*push*


----------

